# st bernard food



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hi can anybody recommend a good food to feed my 1 year old st bernard. hes on wainrights at the min . used to be on royal canin but have moved my bernard and gsd to wainrights is this food any good and are there better foods ?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots and lots of info in here to help you to decide if you want to stick with dry: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/189896-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

perfect dog food now changed to arden grange


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

next question to bernard owners how much food ( in cups ) should i be feeding my bernard at around a year old? at the min he gets 4 cups and has done since 8 weeks old . thankyou


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

discusdan said:


> next question to bernard owners how much food ( in cups ) should i be feeding my bernard at around a year old? at the min he gets 4 cups and has done since 8 weeks old . thankyou


That would depend on how many times per day you are feeding him. As a puppy, he needed four meals a day, now he should really only be having two, one in the morning and one in the evening. It would also depend on how much he weighs. I imagine a one year old Saint would be about 60 to 80 kg?

My male newfie is 80 kg, and he gets a scoop in the morning and one in the evening. A scoop is probably about two drinking mugs (not cups). He should be having more than he was at 8 weeks, certainly.

Has he been neutered? If or when he is, he will put on weight more easily and should probably be on a light food. My two have Royal Canin Maxi light. I know a lot of people don't like RC, but I have found they are much healthier on it than anything else.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

discusdan said:


> next question to bernard owners how much food ( in cups ) should i be feeding my bernard at around a year old? at the min he gets 4 cups and has done since 8 weeks old . thankyou


I would go by the guide on the feed packet to begin with as different foods will require you to feed different quantities, then adjust according to body condition as each dog's requirements will vary: Purina.Com | Dog | Caring | Understanding your Dog's Body Condition


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for replies i guess he weighs around 12 stone and gets 2 cups in morning and 2 at tea time and thats what he got as a puppy which is what the breeder told me to do but im unsure this is ok :blush: not neutered


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

discusdan said:


> thanks for replies i guess he weighs around 12 stone and gets 2 cups in morning and 2 at tea time and thats what he got as a puppy which is what the breeder told me to do but im unsure this is ok :blush: not neutered


If you use the body condition score chart it will let you know if the amount is OK - I know that I decreased my pup's food amount when his growth rate slowed so that he didn't pack on any chub! With big dogs I think that you are wise to keep them lean to ease the pressure on the developing musculoskeletal system.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

discusdan said:


> thanks for replies i guess he weighs around 12 stone and gets 2 cups in morning and 2 at tea time and thats what he got as a puppy which is what the breeder told me to do but im unsure this is ok :blush: not neutered


That is exactly what Ferdie weighs, 12 stone (80 kg) and he does have a little more, being two mugs not two cups, but anything less and he is still hungry. I think you are doing fine food wise, but do watch his weight. As Dogless says, those joints are very delicate at his age and don't need more weight than he needs, though he will obviously be growing for another year or so.

I don't think we have many Saint owners on here, not regulars anyway, so we do need pictures!


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

hi heres some pics  moved the gsd and bernard to skinners duck and rice . weighs 13-14 stone now. still on 4 cups per day and gsd on 2 . bernard is still staring and could easily eat 10 cups obviously i wouldnt do that but im always concerned if 4 cups is enough ( 800g roughly )


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

That first picture is adorable. I wouldn't worry about him still being after more food; some dogs are like that. One of my newfies would just eat and eat if I let her.

Only you know whether he looks well covered and has enough energy.


----------



## discusdan (Mar 21, 2008)

tooooo much energy lol a very long walk round woods and he gets back still picking on the chihahua


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know nothing about the large breeds but I love the photos, especially the puppy ones


----------

